# Nail Buffing System (pics)



## unmuzzleme (Aug 20, 2006)

A couple of years ago, I was hooked by one of those guys with a sexy accent that accosts you at the mall at a bath and beauty kiosk...

He grabbed my hand and proceeded to amaze me with this little doodad. It's called a three-way nail buffer. It's great! I spent a bit more on this dodoad, a cuticle treatment, and lotion, than I normally would, but it has been worth it.

The brand is Jil Jordan (www.jiljordan.com). The cuticle treatment (French) smells DIVINE as does the lotion (which is VERY moisturizing). I'd post some side by side hand pics...but the quality doesn't do the difference justice, since i'm using my macbook camera...but I think the difference is astounding! My nails are just smoother and shining. They look like they have a polish on them!

I would highly recommend this system. The buffer by itself is just $10. It lasts a long time, too.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks for the heads up! i got something like that as a gift from my mom one christmas a longgg time ago and it's long gone and was wondering if there was anything like this still! thanks :0)


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 20, 2006)

Lucky, you got accosted by a guy with a sexy accent! I got some girl who demanded to see my nails, which were completely gnarly by the way! lol. I got something similar to that, except they said it was Egyptian. It came in a plastic pouch with a huge bottle of awesome hand lotion, cuticle treatment oil, some sort of cuticle massagey thing, and a three-sided buffer. I LOVE the buffer! They make your nails look like you have clear nail polish on, but better. I need to find another buffer though. I think Bath &amp; Body Works has a three-sided one for $5.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks for sharing! this is a reminder that i really need to start taking better care of my nails!


----------



## Pauline (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I use OPI's products and love freshly buffed nails, they look healthy but i avoid buffing too much as this can thin the nails.


----------



## Nolee (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks for sharing, my cuticles look like they really could use a good moisturizer lately..


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 20, 2006)

LMAO I was accosted last night by the man with the sexy accent! The kit was $39.95 and when I told him that I would have to come back and get it next week, he told me that he would give me a special discount for $25 if I promised to tell all of my friends and family about the product. So here, I'm telling all of you. LOL






Mine is from Israel and it is called Seacret, you can get it on their website: seacretspa.com for $29.95. It includes the 3-sided buffer, cuticle oil, emery file and body lotion in various scents. I believe Vanilla Coconut, Ocean, Wild Kiwi (which I bought) Natural, and one other, can't remember. He tried to charge me $10 more for it.

I do have to admit, all of the products are awesome and he told me that if something happens to the buffer, I can bring it back, the pads on it are peelable and replaceable and they will take care of it for free.


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 20, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

Cool thread! Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. My nails need some lovin'. Although, I'm more concerned about the sexy man at the man accosting you. I must be going to the wrong mall!!


----------



## kittii (Aug 21, 2006)

woah i soo have this thing but you guys are getting ripped off so bad! my mom bought 4 of them a couple of years ago one for me my two sisters and one for her and she only paid like $40 for all 4. they do work great though i love it except i think i might have lost my buffer as i was just looking for it the other day and i cant find it anywhere! but yes ladies they are awesome get one!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Thanks for sharing. I use OPI's products and love freshly buffed nails, they look healthy but i avoid buffing too much as this can thin the nails. Yeah, the guy I got mine from said to do it once a month at the most (to give your nails time to grow all the way out.


Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Wow! Thanks for sharing. My nails need some lovin'. Although, I'm more concerned about the sexy man at the man accosting you. I must be going to the wrong mall!! LMAO!



You should try the Mall of Georgia...that's where my sexy man accosted me!


----------



## Annia (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't think I have ever buffed my nails before? What does it do? It makes it shine and smooth?


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* I don't think I have ever buffed my nails before? What does it do? It makes it shine and smooth?



Exactly! It's basically like...filing the surface of the nail? The three sides of the buffing tool we are talking about do varying stages of polishing. When I say "polishing" I mean more in the sense of polishing silver rather than putting a coat of paint on the nail. So, just like when you polish silver (real silver) to get that green oxidizing stuff off, you are smoothing down the ridges in the nail.
The end result is REALLY nice! You don't really think about it until you see it, and then you realize how dull your nails are normally. After buffing, mine look like I've just put two coats of clear protectant on....that nice, shiny, smooth, healthy look.

But as was mentioned before, too much buffing can thin out the nail...and you don't want that!




Hope that helped!


----------



## Leony (Aug 23, 2006)

Cool info! Thanks!


----------



## Annia (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *unmuzzleme* Exactly! It's basically like...filing the surface of the nail? The three sides of the buffing tool we are talking about do varying stages of polishing. When I say "polishing" I mean more in the sense of polishing silver rather than putting a coat of paint on the nail. So, just like when you polish silver (real silver) to get that green oxidizing stuff off, you are smoothing down the ridges in the nail.
The end result is REALLY nice! You don't really think about it until you see it, and then you realize how dull your nails are normally. After buffing, mine look like I've just put two coats of clear protectant on....that nice, shiny, smooth, healthy look.

But as was mentioned before, too much buffing can thin out the nail...and you don't want that!




Hope that helped!

Definitely informative. I have never buffed my nails before. I don't want thin nails.. hehe.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Aug 24, 2006)

I have something like that and love love looove it!!!!! I hope you get great results and many compliments!


----------



## Lauren (Aug 24, 2006)

Ha... I guess the crazy nail kit sales people are in every mall! I got accosted by a lady one day and she buffed my ugly nail polish stained nail and it looked really good. but the kit was like 50 dollars so I told her I didn't have that much money lol.


----------



## littleemily (Aug 28, 2006)

That's really cool - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Dec 24, 2007)

I was accosted in the mall too. She started doing my nail (only one). Was very impressed.


----------

